# And so it begins



## Lauri & The Gang

... the waiting.

Kaynya was bred on Aug 5th. 63 days (typical gestation) would be Oct 7th but Kaynya's last two litter only cooked 59 days. 

So, her estimated due date is this coming Monday - Oct 3rd.

I brought out the whelping box night before last and set it up only to have everybody BUT Kaynya fighting over who got to sleep in it. 

But today she's in it and giving the evil eye to anyone that tries to join her.

She's not ready yet (at least I don't THINK so) - temp is normal and she's eating like a pig still.

I have the webcam up and running. Right now you'll only see a fat Momma dog - unless she leaves and someone else sneaks in.

Chinese Crested Puppies 2011 on USTREAM: Watch as Kaynya, a hairless Chinese Crested, has her third litter of puppies..

I'll update this thread when things start to happen.


----------



## LaRen616

How exciting! Congrats!

I hope she has a nice easy birth and delivers healthy puppies.


----------



## BlackGSD

WOO HOO!!!!!! Also I keep forgetting to ask, who is Fuego? I was away from the forum for a while and when I returned, I noticed a new CC in your sig.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Fuego is a son from her last litter that I kept.


----------



## BlackGSD

How old is he? I saw her have 1 litter on the web cam, is he from that litter? (The litter with 1 tan puppy.) Have you posted pics of him recently? I wanna SEE!!!! They are so CUTE!


----------



## selzer

Congratulations and good luck. This is when I start biting my nails.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Likely she is just getting comfy in her new digs. She knows she is close, so seeking out her den to have the pups in. Very nice clear cam pic too. She looks good. Sending prayers to you for a safe and uneventful delivery.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

BlackGSD said:


> How old is he? I saw her have 1 litter on the web cam, is he from that litter? (The litter with 1 tan puppy.) Have you posted pics of him recently? I wanna SEE!!!! They are so CUTE!


He's just over a year old - was born on July 3rd.

I'll have to go through and post some of him in the Pictures forum.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Update - Sunday, Oct 2nd 8:00am

Kaynya had a restful night - for the most part. This morning she is showing more signs of nesting in her box.

I looked everywhere for the dog thermometer but can't seem to find it. Will have to go buy a new one today.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

So loving the cam....but that doesnt look like a crested in there with moma (LOL GSD). Can see the one baby bulge moving.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Dawn I think thats one of the babies LMBO!! way over standard, to much hair to LOL


----------



## vomlittlehaus

JakodaCD OA said:


> Dawn I think thats one of the babies LMBO!! way over standard, to much hair to LOL


:laugh:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Yeah, right now she's not really interested in staying in the box. You might see Sasha (GSD mix), Tazer (Cocker Spaniel), Spike and Fuego (CC boys) or even a cat or two!!


----------



## DharmasMom

Mauser is gorgeous and looks quite at home in the box!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Monday Oct 3rd, 9:00 am

Kaynya spent an uneventful night ... wish I could say the same for me.  I do so LOVE having internet access on my phone!! Every time I woke up I just took a quick peek at the webcam and made sure she was doing ok. It kept me from having to go downstairs and check on her each time. 

Her temp last night was 99.6 and she ate a very hearty dinner. I'll check with DH to see how she eats this morning and report back.


----------



## BlackGSD

opcorn::lurking:


----------



## selzer

it may be beginning.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Nope - just rearranging her blanket. Looks like tonight is out. She ate breakfast and dinner and her temp at 8 pm was 100.1.

I'm off to bed. Will keep an eye on her during the night.


----------



## selzer

maybe... I got to go as soon as the game is over. Hope she waits until tomorrow.


----------



## Konotashi

Nice cam vid. For the most part, the live cams are hard to see and it's difficult to tell what's what. Of course I get a nice clear butt-view. LOL 
I hope I get to see it! How exciting!


----------



## KZoppa

Yeah i have the butt view too. not my cup of tea but okay. lol. I love how clear it is and i can see her breathing in real time. No delays and no extreme fuzziness like i've seen with other live cams.


----------



## KZoppa

oh! there was a twitch! lol


----------



## Konotashi

Geez. Every time I bring the page back up and she moves, I'm like, "IS IT GOING TO HAPPEN!?" Then she puts her head back down and I'm like, "Dang it!" LOL


----------



## Konotashi

She's walking around a bit. Is it time? Is it time yet? Is it time? :wild:

Darn! She laid back down. lol


----------



## KZoppa

come on puppies!!! You know you wanna come out and meet the world! 





and let mama be a lighter girl again lol.


----------



## selzer

maybe??


----------



## Dainerra

nothing....

ETA: she's back. must have been time for a potty break. No puppies but she's so big!!! 

Anytime now!  Maybe by the time I get home from work?


----------



## gsdraven

I've been streaming it on my phone for two days now... come on puppies!


----------



## Achielles UD

She seems to be licking back there an awful lot... now? :wild::lurking:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*We have LIFTOFF!!*

Yes - NOW!! She's started having contractions (just as I was getting ready to walk out the door for work).


----------



## LaRen616

I'm excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wild:

But I cant see!!!!!!!!!!!! Stupid work computer!


----------



## Lilie

LaRen616 said:


> I'm excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wild:
> 
> But I cant see!!!!!!!!!!!! Stupid work computer!


I know! Me too! We need one of those announcers like they use for football when you listen to it on the radio!


----------



## gsdraven

That's why smartphones are so great... I'm streaming it on my phone since I can't get it at work and have it set up like a little tv.


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> That's why smartphones are so great... I'm streaming it on my phone since I can't get it at work and have it set up like a little tv.


I wouldn't be able to see it on my phone even if I had a smart phone! I am surrounded by lead walls (Imaging department)! We get no reception! 

Jamie! Tell Nancy and I what is happening!!!! Keep us updated! PLEASE!


----------



## gsdraven

There's 1 female puppy - 5.75 oz - brown and white - not sure if hairless or powder puff yet.


----------



## Lilie

Oh my gosh! Teeny Tiny!


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> There's 1 female puppy - 5.75 oz - brown and white - not sure if hairless or powder puff yet.


I dont even know what the means! She sounds adorable though!


----------



## gsdraven

You should the first one squirming around.. she's so cute.

Puppy #2 - Female - 6 1/8 oz - black and white


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> You should the first one squirming around.. she's so cute.
> 
> Puppy #2 - Female - 6 1/8 oz - black and white


I like this puppy, black/white sounds adorable to me!


----------



## LaRen616

Any more babies? 

What's going on? :wild:


----------



## gsdraven

I missed the 3rd one but #4 is being born right now...


----------



## Konotashi

I got to see the third and fourth.


----------



## gsdraven

#3 is a boy

#4 - Boy - 6 7/8 oz


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> I missed the 3rd one but #4 is being born right now...


You are the Updater! Where have you been? Working? Unacceptable!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Puppy # 3 - male, Brown Hairless.

There are two types of coats in the Crested - Powder Puff and Hairless. You can get a Hairless dog that has lots of hair (yeah, I know - sounds weird).

The main difference is that the Powder Puff has an undercoat.

...

And puppy #4 showed up while I was in the middle of typing this! Another boy - Brown, possible PP.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I'll get photos up as soon as I can


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> #3 is a boy
> 
> #4 - Boy - 6 7/8 oz


What colors???


----------



## LaRen616

gsdraven said:


> You should the first one squirming around.. she's so cute.
> 
> Puppy #2 - Female - 6 1/8 oz - black and white


Is this puppy going to look like this?










If it looks anything like this THEN I WANT IT!


----------



## gsdraven

LaRen616 said:


> What colors???


Lauri answered above. 

Thanks Lauri! It's a great experience watching this! I've been trying to keep your fans updated since you're busy


----------



## jprice103

I'm so sorry about puppy #5!


----------



## LaRen616

jprice103 said:


> I'm so sorry about puppy #5!


What? We lost one? I'm so sorry.


----------



## Lilie

No...so sorry about # 5.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Yeah - pup #5 came out gasping, doing the fish-out-of-water type gasp. I tried swinging her, holding up by the back legs and thumping her back - didn't work. I got a blub syringe and tried to suction out the fluid - still didn't get much. DH said try blowing air in and when I did and then gently squeezed the pup she expelled a TON of fluid.

But by then she was too weak.


----------



## Konotashi

So sorry for your loss.  

RIP Puppy #5.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here are the 4 pups ...

The two girls:











Their first brother:











All 4 together:


----------



## robinhuerta

Oh my goodness....mom looks so naked. LOL!
SHe looks like she is saying to the camera.....REALLY?..pics NOW?...I don't have time to fix my hair, and my "boobies" are showing......MOM!!

Cute lil babies!


----------



## LaRen616

robinhuerta said:


> Oh my goodness....mom looks so naked. LOL!
> SHe looks like she is saying to the camera.....REALLY?..pics NOW?...I don't have time to fix my hair, and my "boobies" are showing......MOM!!
> 
> Cute lil babies!


:laugh: It does look like she is saying that.


----------



## KZoppa

awww poor pup #5. 

Mom looks wiped out. Dont blame her. get some rest while you can mama!!! they'll be bouncing around in no time!!! because well thats whats kids do....


----------



## Lilie

They are so, so cute! Congrats mom! Job well done!


----------



## holland

Darn I missed the whole thing...Congrats...looks like she is being such a good mom-


----------



## JakodaCD OA

aww I missed the whole thing too!! So sorry about #5 but glad the rest are ok)


----------



## spiritsmom

Such cute little puppers! My daughter got to see puppy number 2 and she enjoyed it but wanted to know why the puppy came out of the dog's butt - at age 4 we are so not ready for The Talk so I had to dance around that one! Luckily she is easily distracted by watching puppies!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Here's a weight update:

Pup #1 - F, Light Brown Powder Puff

10/4: 5.75 oz (birth weight)
10/5: 5.25 oz
10/6: 5.50 oz


Pup #2 - F, Black Hairy Hairless (like her Mom)

10/4: 6.125 oz (birth weight)
10/5: 6.125 oz
10/6: 6.50 oz


Pup #3 - M, Brown Hairy Hairless

10/4: 5.50 oz (birth weight)
10/5: 5.125 oz
10/6: 5.50 oz


Pup #4 - M, Brown Powder Puff

10/4: 6.875 oz (birth weight)
10/5: 6.50 oz
10/6: 6.75 oz


It is normal for puppies to drop a bit of weight the first 24 hours. I only worry if they don't gain some starting Day 3.

They are all eating, sleeping and eliminating fine and right now that's about all they do!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I realized I hadn't updated this thread in awhile.

Puppies are all growing like WEEDS!! Came though the Super Dog program with flying colors and had no problems with the electric razor.

During the night we had our first escapee! China (the black hairless girl) decided to go exploring. I found her under my desk, sound asleep!

She's going to be trouble!!


----------



## Holmeshx2

LMAO I logged on to the webcam and only counted 3 and couldn't figure out what in the heck happened sat there forever waiting for pup never 4 to appear.


----------



## holland

Love the name China Pictures?


----------



## holland

Ops -sorry just saw the pictures thread oh my gosh are they adorable!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

*Puppies first Raw Meal tonight!!!*

Tonight the puppies get their first taste of 'real' food! Goats milk (fresh from the goat just last night) and some raw ground turkey ... YUM!!!

I will be streaming the whole process live tonight starting at 7:00 pm CST.

Here's the link ot the Ustream:

Chinese Crested Puppies 2011 on USTREAM: Watch as Kaynya, a hairless Chinese Crested, has her third litter of puppies..


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I'm running behind!! It'll be more like 8:00 pm CST.


----------



## holland

Love the powder puffs- I am posting in the wrong thread-but Clark is cute!


----------

